# So I was bored tonight....



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

http://swoape.org/misc/bigals/bigalmod.htm


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I can buy Time Travel for $12.99, but used cat litter costs..........$208.99. I've alwayse wanted to Time Travel. (i have some used Kitty Litter for sale!, PM me)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I like the shipping line on the filter description. That seems to be my experience most of the time


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll take some time travel too.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry, folks...all sold out of time travel. If you're lucky, somebody who has one might take you back to when they were still in stock...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You're not a fan of Woot, are you? You could write for them.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> You're not a fan of Woot, are you? You could write for them.


lol. That's the first thing I thought too...monitoring that Woot Off didn't help much either.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

What is Woot?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Woot : One Day, One Deal

Check out their product descriptions. =)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Erik, nice design on the SWOAPE link. I'm gonna steal it if I can figure out how to do it


----------

